# Bronchoscopy, brushing and lung biopsy



## bill2doc (Sep 17, 2012)

Can you help with the correct CPT's. I'm thinking 31629 w/ 31620....????? THANKS!!!

NAME OF PROCEDURE: Bronchoscopy, brushings and lung biopsy.

PROCEDURE: Patient brought to the operating room, airway secured with an 8.5 French endotracheal tube. After adequately sedated with general anesthesia, a standard bronchoscope was inserted through the endotracheal tube and advanced to the carina. Immediately, noted a large extrinsic mass from the posterior wall of the right main stem, completely occluding the entrance to the right mainstem. The left lung was inspected. All subcarina were sharp and ostia were patent. Returning to the right mainstem mass, a forceps brush was able to be passed through the mass. The brushings were taken from this mass (total of 5), serosanguineous oozing was noted from within the mass. After the brushings were removed, a Wang needle biopsy was taken x2 from the proximal end of the mass. There was scant serosanguineous oozing that resolved on its own. This was followed by a bronchial wash of approximately 20 mL instilled with 15 mL return of bloody fluid. The bronchoscope was removed, the procedure was terminated.


----------

